# Please help identify these plants



## gearhead65 (May 6, 2010)

I picked out these plants at a fish store. Unfortunately, I forgot to ask what they are. Anybody know?

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, can't find my camera.


----------



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

The purple looks like a Purple Waffle. If so it's not a true aquatic plant. I had one myself and it started to rot.


----------



## gearhead65 (May 6, 2010)

It sure does, doesn't it? My mollies LOVE it and spend a lot of time around it. I hope it doesn't rot. That would suck.


----------

